# Surfside Back Lakes



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been on the water much at all this summer. Only a couple of trips to POC. I have been going down with my croaker soaking buddies on surfside while they are murdering monster trout I pick up a handfull of fish in the first gut. It's made me wonder about the back lakes around surfside off the intercoastal canal. It looks a little murky, but oysters every where with soft bottom. Has anybody tried these spots? It's the perfect recipe for large redfish with the influx of freshwater from the Brazos near by. I never see anyone fishing during the week or weekend. I'm assuming it's way to shallow for most boats. I'm thinking about slipping the glades skiff in the water soon.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I haven't tried them either so can't help. But, while cruising around on Google Earth a while ago, that area did look like something worth exploring.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks. Going Sunday. I'll give you a report on Sunday.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

They are pretty good and can always count on them for a fish or 2. Boat? Kayak definitely.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

YakMan said:


> They are pretty good and can always count on them for a fish or 2. Boat? Kayak definitely.


It's a glade skiff. This boat is the original skiff with the better draft. With two guys, load, and fuel we have a true 3 1/2"-4" draft.


----------



## hp181san (Jul 3, 2008)

Fun place to go and explore. Used to take my yak down there and paddle around and throw topwaters at the reds. there are a couple of cool lakes in between the old and new intercostal waterways. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*back lakes in surfside : tons of fun*

if you are talking about all the little lakes, like swan, nicks, salt, and so forth and so on. well those all hold fish, if you are speaking of the other non-named lakes well most of them are about 2 -10 inches deep, depending and mud soft bottoms, and oysters reefs, yes, you fish them, and yes they hold nice fish, but you might otta get some guidance , lots of those, will let you in, but getting out can be a bit tricky.....i mean i am not challenging you or your boats, ability, but, it can get soft quick. you can pm me with questions.

good luck.

ssp.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*great time to fish*

this is a great time fish, with flyrods, the winds have calmed the fish are thick and its a no brainer. if you are considering, fly fishing the surf, this is the time. i am going to go tomm. if you like send me a message and we can hook it up. 
good luck .

ssp


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

i'd agree with all that's been said!! was down that way just a couple of weekends ago and had a blast on the ICW! The more I looked at Swan and Christmas the more I wanted to grab a yak and get after those fish there!! But the weather was definitely NOT cooperating as the wind had the waves up too high for my comforts to be out in them in a yak!


----------

